# tree hits car....



## monkeypuzzle (Jul 15, 2003)

I heard on a radio station in Atlanta that two people died when a tree fell and struck their car. I was driving thru Athens, GA at the time on the 10th. Thurs.

Anyone hear????? I didn't get much of the story.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jul 15, 2003)

I started a thread with some links about the accident on Tr**buzz. There are a couple of good articles and insights from Atlanta arbos too.

Tom


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jul 15, 2003)

Wow, sounds like Atlanta is the hotspot. 


Sounds correct TreeCo. Lots of trees on houses this last few weeks here.Call after call after call. Thanks goes to the crane. 


Will check the buzz out tonight Tom.


THANKS,

MP


----------



## Dan F (Jul 18, 2003)

Not to take away from the aforementioned stories, but some time in the last week or so a tree fell on a woman as she was driving out of her driveway, near Fishers, IN. It was all over the local (Indianapolis) new stations. Took (IIRC) about 1/2 hour to get her out, last I heard, she was still alive.

Maybe this one belongs in a combination logging/injuries section: About 2 weeks ago a family from Indiana was driving through Pennsylvania. The mother (in the front passenger seat) had just crawled into the back seat to quiet the baby when logs fell off of a semi beside them. One of them landed squarely on her seat, and by everything I heard, would have most likely killed her had she still been there.... Wonder if she bought a lottery ticket that afternoon?


Dan


----------



## ORclimber (Jul 20, 2003)

Big limbs are breaking out of trees here too, mostly oaks.

There is an interesting thread on the buzz titled "summer limb drop" with some theories as to why.


----------

